# Procedure codes for I&D Multiple sites.



## rmurthy (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi,
CPT Code for Soft Tissue Abscess; Superficial 
 Patient presents for evaluation of 2 abscesses: 1 to R abdomen, 1 to L back.
Incision and drainage indicated for cutaneous abscess, both Abdomen and Back.
but the abscess of back is Incision, Soft Tissue Abscess; Superficial.
2000 is already deleted from CPT and simple abscess as 10060, which one would be second cpt code and the modifier used for Outpatient?
if anybody knows the answer it really helps.
Thanks 
Rashmi


----------



## armen (Apr 18, 2012)

10061	Incision and drainage of abscess (eg, carbuncle, suppurative hidradenitis, cutaneous or subcutaneous abscess, cyst, furuncle, or paronychia); complicated or multiple


----------



## rmurthy (Apr 18, 2012)

*10061 cpt code*

Thank you for the answer.
10061 can be used once to cover different anotamy.

Thanks Armen.


----------

